# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فووووووووری ...پشت کنکوری هابرای سربازی چیکارکردین؟

## mohammad1397

همه ی کسایی که یه سال پشت کنکورموندن تادانشگاه قبول شن فقط تا31شهریوروقت دارن تاثبت نام کنن ویه برگه برانظام وظیفه ببرن وگرنه غیبت میخورن  یعنیتنهاراه برای غیبت نخوردن فرستادن دفترچه هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چون نتایج خیلی دیرمیاد الآن براپیام نورانتخاب رشته کردم

----------


## mohammad1397

upppppppppppp...این همه پشت کنکوری یعنی هیشکی مشکل سربازی نداره؟؟خواهشاجواب بدین

----------


## mohammad1397

:Yahoo (101):  :Y (406):

----------


## mohammad1397

up

----------


## Janvaljan

مطمئن باش نتایج زود تر از ۳۱ شهریور میاد.
احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد ۲۷ یا ۲۸ شهریور نتایج نهایی اعلام میشه.
اگر چیزی که دوست داشتی قبول شدی که میری ثبت نام میکنی.
اگرم نه میری پیام نور یا دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام میکنی مرخصی تحصیلی میگیری میشینی میخونی برای کنکور ۹۶.
اگرم خودت خواستی میری سربازی.
سربازیم همون یک هفته اول مهر ماه بری دنبال کاراش غیبت نمیزنن برات
مطمئن باش

----------


## mohammad1397

> مطمئن باش نتایج زود تر از ۳۱ شهریور میاد.
> احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد ۲۷ یا ۲۸ شهریور نتایج نهایی اعلام میشه.
> اگر چیزی که دوست داشتی قبول شدی که میری ثبت نام میکنی.
> اگرم نه میری پیام نور یا دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام میکنی مرخصی تحصیلی میگیری میشینی میخونی برای کنکور ۹۶.
> اگرم خودت خواستی میری سربازی.
> سربازیم همون یک هفته اول مهر ماه بری دنبال کاراش غیبت نمیزنن برات.


نمیدونم والاهرکی یه چیزی میگه چون پست دفترچه یکم طول میکشه وخودنظام وظیفه هم میگ 31شهریورحداکثرزمانه وحداقل دوهفته قبل بایدوضعیت معلوم شه ویه روزهم غیبت باشه هیچ دانشگاهی حق ثبت نام نداره

----------


## farazex

سربازی هم نرید کسی کاریتون نداره. تا دفترچه نگیری سرباز فراری نیستی
الان هم سرباز زیادی اومده . من دوستم رفت درخواست دفترچه بهش گفتن برو بهمن بیا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Janvaljan

> نمیدونم والاهرکی یه چیزی میگه چون پست دفترچه یکم طول میکشه وخودنظام وظیفه هم میگ 31شهریورحداکثرزمانه وحداقل دوهفته قبل بایدوضعیت معلوم شه ویه روزهم غیبت باشه هیچ دانشگاهی حق ثبت نام نداره


نه برادر امسال قضیش فرق داره.
سالای قبل ۲۰ شهریور نتایج نهایی اعلام میشده. پس شما باید حتما اول مهر وضعیت سربازیتو مشخص میکردی.
امسال همین طور که سنجش دیر تر اعلام نتایج میکنه، شما هم میتونی چند روز دیرتر بری دنبال سربازی.

----------


## mohammad1397

> نه برادر امسال قضیش فرق داره.
> سالای قبل ۲۰ شهریور نتایج نهایی اعلام میشده. پس شما باید حتما اول مهر وضعیت سربازیتو مشخص میکردی.
> امسال همین طور که سنجش دیر تر اعلام نتایج میکنه، شما هم میتونی چند روز دیر بری دنبال سربازی.


آخه منم همین فکرمیکردم ولی توپیک سنجش بایکی ازهمین مسئولامصاحبه کرده بودن گفته بودبایدوضعیت سربازی مشخص شه وگفته بودتاریخ اعزام حداقل یه بارتمدیدمیشه یعنی غیرمستقیم گفته بایدبرین دفترچه پست کنین :Yahoo (35): خیلی ازپشت کنکوری هاهم فک کنم همین تصورمیکنن که حساسیت نشون نمیدن ولی تومملکت ماهیچی معلوم نیست

----------


## Janvaljan

> آخه منم همین فکرمیکردم ولی توپیک سنجش بایکی ازهمین مسئولامصاحبه کرده بودن گفته بودبایدوضعیت سربازی مشخص شه وگفته بودتاریخ اعزام حداقل یه بارتمدیدمیشه یعنی غیرمستقیم گفته بایدبرین دفترچه پست کنینخیلی ازپشت کنکوری هاهم فک کنم همین تصورمیکنن که حساسیت نشون نمیدن ولی تومملکت ماهیچی معلوم نیست


۹۹ درصد افراد مشابه شما حتی همون هفته اول مهرم پی کارای سربازیشون نمیرن.
جوش نزن. مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## mrj1376

سلام راستش من خودم برا سومین بار میخوام کنکور بدم ولی سربازیم رسیده میرم دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام میکنم ولی کلاساش نمیرم از اینطرف برا کنکور 96 میخونم. موفق باشی

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام راستش من خودم برا سومین بار میخوام کنکور بدم ولی سربازیم رسیده میرم دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام میکنم ولی کلاساش نمیرم از اینطرف برا کنکور 96 میخونم. موفق باشی


خب منم مث شمام ولی نتایج شاید31شهریوربیادکه نمیشه تواون مهلت کارای لازم برای غیبت نخوردن انجام داد مثلامن ازنظام وظیفه تلفنی پرسیدم گفت هیچ چاره ای جزفرستادن دفترچه نداری

----------


## mohammad1397

من الآن ازروزکنکوراسترسم بیشتره چطوربعضی پشت کنکوری هااینقدربیخیالن؟بحث سرببببببازیه یه اطلاع رسانی درست حسابی هم نکردن هرکی یه چیزی میگه

----------


## mohammad1397

:Yahoo (19):

----------


## ithossein

والا به ما مدرسه یه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل داد بعد رفتیم پلیش +10   من که تاریخ تولدم 77.4.3   بودم تا 97.4.3  معفیت بهم دادن

----------


## mohammad1397

> والا به ما مدرسه یه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل داد بعد رفتیم پلیش +10   من که تاریخ تولدم 77.4.3   بودم تا 97.4.3  معفیت بهم دادن


بحث شمافرق داره من براکسایی میگم که یه سال پشت کنکوربودن

----------


## mohammad1397

up :Yahoo (101):

----------


## INFERNAL

ببین خب جوابا 10 روز آخر شهریور میاد، تو یه روز میری ثبت نام میکنی تموم میشه میره دیگه...!

----------


## Pars

اگر برای فرار از خدمت میخوای درس بخونی کار به شدت اشتباهیه
چه الان چه 4 سال دیگه شما باید بری خدمت
مدرک تحصیلی توی تقریبا هیچ تاثیری توی تقسیمات نداره
بعد تقسیم هم اینکه چه طوری از شما استفاده کنن به یگانت بستگی داره مثلا کلانتری تقریبا بین سرباز درجه دار و عادی فرق زیادی نیست
بیشترین فرق اینه که عادی نظافت میکنه درجه دار کمتر نظافت میکنه

اگر بری خدمت بای 2 سال دیگه با فکر باز میتونی تصمیم بگیری

یا اینکه الان میخوای درس بخونی رشته ای انتخاب کن که به دردت بخوره وگرنه 4 سال دیگه باید بری خدمت که در مجموع میشه 6 سال و یه سال پشت کنکوری میشه 7 سال، یعنی 7 سال دیگه شماره رشته ای خوندی که به دردت نخوره و حالا از خدمت برگشتی هیچی به هیچی...

----------


## soheil-020

> اگر برای فرار از خدمت میخوای درس بخونی کار به شدت اشتباهیه
> چه الان چه 4 سال دیگه شما باید بری خدمت
> مدرک تحصیلی توی تقریبا هیچ تاثیری توی تقسیمات نداره
> بعد تقسیم هم اینکه چه طوری از شما استفاده کنن به یگانت بستگی داره مثلا کلانتری تقریبا بین سرباز درجه دار و عادی فرق زیادی نیست
> بیشترین فرق اینه که عادی نظافت میکنه درجه دار کمتر نظافت میکنه
> 
> اگر بری خدمت بای 2 سال دیگه با فکر باز میتونی تصمیم بگیری
> 
> یا اینکه الان میخوای درس بخونی رشته ای انتخاب کن که به دردت بخوره وگرنه 4 سال دیگه باید بری خدمت که در مجموع میشه 6 سال و یه سال پشت کنکوری میشه 7 سال، یعنی 7 سال دیگه شماره رشته ای خوندی که به دردت نخوره و حالا از خدمت برگشتی هیچی به هیچی...



شما دیگه خیلی جو منفی دادی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mrj1376

دوست عزیز معافیت حداکثر ی ساله یعنی ی سال بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدنت فرصت داری من خودم 94 فارغ التحصیل شدم معافیتم تا 96 بود ولی از پنظام وظیفه پرسیدم گفت وقتت تموم شده یا باید بری خدمت یا دانشگاه

----------


## mohammad1397

> ببین خب جوابا 10 روز آخر شهریور میاد، تو یه روز میری ثبت نام میکنی تموم میشه میره دیگه...!


شمافرض کن31شهریوربعدازظهرنتایج بیادبعداون موقع مراکزپلیس+10همه بسته ان تازه فک نکنم ثبت نام دانشگاه هم بلافاصله باشه طبق قانون هم اومده کسی که یه روزغیبت داشته باشه نمیتونه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه

----------


## mohammad1397

این همه پشت کنکوری بیان بگن میخوان چیکارکنن ؟ناسلامتی بیشترجمعیت کنکورپشت کنکورین ازاسترس مردم :troll (15):

----------


## soheil-020

> این همه پشت کنکوری بیان بگن میخوان چیکارکنن ؟ناسلامتی بیشترجمعیت کنکورپشت کنکورین ازاسترس مردم :troll (15):


سلام ... شما واسه سال سوم میخوایید بمونید و کنکور بدید ... یعنی سال قبل رو قانونی پشت موندین و از این بابت مشکلی نداشتید .... الان هم حق شماست که دغدغه سربازی نداشته باشید ... انتخاب رشته ازاد تازه 15 شهریور تموم میشه ... امسال کنکور دیرتر برگزار شد .. و این تقصیر امثال شما ها نیست ....  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام ... شما واسه سال سوم میخوایید بمونید و کنکور بدید ... یعنی سال قبل رو قانونی پشت موندین و از این بابت مشکلی نداشتید .... الان هم حق شماست که دغدغه سربازی نداشته باشید ... انتخاب رشته ازاد تازه 15 شهریور تموم میشه ... امسال کنکور دیرتر برگزار شد .. و این تقصیر امثال شما ها نیست ....


من پیام نورانتخاب رشته کردم اول خودم هم بیخیال بودم ولی دیدم یه سریادارن میرن دفترچه پست میکنن حتی اونایی که پزشکی میارن بعدبه مرکزتهران زنگ زدم گفتن بایددفترچه پست کنی وهیچ راهی نداری خب شمانگران نمیشی

----------


## soheil-020

> من پیام نورثبت نام کردم اول خودم هم بیخیال بودم ولی دیدم یه سریادارن میرن دفترچه پست میکنن حتی اونایی که پزشکی میارن بعدبه مرکزتهران زنگ زدم گفتن بایددفترچه پست کنی وهیچ راهی نداری خب شمانگران نمیشی


باشه پس دیگه مشکلی  پیش نمیاد ... گواهی اشتغال رو از پلیس=+10 گرفتی ؟؟؟ فقط اولش موقع ثبت نام بگیری بعد خودش به صورت خودکار رد میشه براتون  :Yahoo (3):  الان چرا استرس داری وقتی دانشجویی ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (56):  سعی کن اشنا داشتی مرخصی بگیری  :Yahoo (100):  ولی باید امسال رو بترکونی  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## INFERNAL

> شمافرض کن31شهریوربعدازظهرنتایج بیادبعداون موقع مراکزپلیس+10همه بسته ان تازه فک نکنم ثبت نام دانشگاه هم بلافاصله باشه طبق قانون هم اومده کسی که یه روزغیبت داشته باشه نمیتونه دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه


خب وقتی همه چیز عقب افتاده اون قانونم عقب تر میوفته دیگه
دیگه باید خودشون شعور داشته باشن که چه اتفاقی داره میوفته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mrj1376

دوستان تا میتونید خدمتو بندازید عقب. ادم دو سال از زندگی عقب میمونه من نرفتم ولی میدونم برم از زندگی دو سال عقب میوفتم

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوستان تا میتونید خدمتو بندازید عقب. ادم دو سال از زندگی عقب میمونه من نرفتم ولی میدونم برم از زندگی دو سال عقب میوفتم


چه کار اشتباهیییبییی

----------


## ascetic76

دوستان خواهشا الکی جو ندید.نظام وظیفه  بد قانون ترین سازمان محسوب میشه والا ما بالا خره نفهمیدیم غیبت خوردیم رفت یا نه ....سر باز فراری هستیم یا نه ؟ دفترچه پست کنیم یا نه.؟یعنی حتی من نمیدونم از اول مهر سربازم یا دانشجو

----------


## ascetic76

ای کاش دختربودم البته فقط برای این مورد

----------


## clonj12

این سوال رو هر روز یه نفر می پرسه بابا یکیتون پاشه بره نظام وظیفه ببینید چی بهتون میگن.....

----------


## alone boy

> سلام تنهاراه برای غیبت نخوردن فرستادن دفترچه هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چون نتایج خیلی دیرمیاد


من الان پیشو تموم کردم و متولد76 هستم ولی به من تا بهمن96 معافیت دادن یعنی یه سال برای پشت کنکور بودن پسرا وقت دادن

----------


## academyit

*غیبت رو همه میخورن داداش

نگران نباش ، منتظر بمون تا نتایج بیاد بعد دفترچه پر کن ، چون هزینه داره دفترچه 

چاره دیگه ای نداری 
*

----------


## mohammad1397

> من الان پیشو تموم کردم و متولد76 هستم ولی به من تا بهمن96 معافیت دادن یعنی یه سال برای پشت کنکور بودن پسرا وقت دادن


چطور؟آخه همه فقط تا31شهریوروقت دارن

----------


## mohammad1397

up

----------


## mohammad1397

up

----------


## mohammad1397

up

----------

